# Throttlestop stopped working after latest bios update



## dvrko (May 18, 2020)

long story short today I updated my asus laptop to latest bios version (v310) and it broke my undervolt settings, I think the cache and core undervolt are applied but my turbo ratio limits are not working (it literallty won't let me change it) , the low battery profile I made which disables turbo boost still works as expected tho I think it's just a turbo ratio limit problem


----------



## unclewebb (May 18, 2020)

Did you try using the search feature before starting this new thread?



dvrko said:


> I think the cache and core undervolt are applied


Look at the monitoring table in the top right corner of the FIVR window. It shows your undervolt is NOT being applied. In the Offset column it shows +0.0000

Intel released a microcode update last December. During 2020, manufacturers will be adding this update to their laptops. Once that is installed there will be no more CPU voltage control and no more turbo ratio adjustments. ThrottleStop appears to be showing you some turbo ratios that you previously saved. This feature is locked within the CPU so this is probably not working. Best to delete the ThrottleStop.INI config file and reboot so it can create a new one.

If control of your CPU is important, you need to go back to the previous BIOS. On some laptops, this might not be possible.

Edit - Do not check Set Multiplier or Power Saver when Speed Shift is enabled (SST in green). Those features do not work when Speed Shift is enabled so no point in checking them.

The latest version of ThrottleStop will show you in the FIVR window when voltage control is locked. Download, unzip and copy the new ThrottleStop.exe into your ThrottleStop folder.






						ThrottleStop 875 b4.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				






http://imgur.com/T3aMozK


----------



## cgregoryou (Jun 22, 2020)

dvrko said:


> long story short today I updated my asus laptop to latest bios version (v310) and it broke my undervolt settings, I think the cache and core undervolt are applied but my turbo ratio limits are not working (it literallty won't let me change it) , the low battery profile I made which disables turbo boost still works as expected tho I think it's just a turbo ratio limit problem



Did you end up getting your issue fixed?  I have an ASUS laptop and was able to resolve my issue and might be able to help.  Please let me know if I can be of assistance.


----------



## Christian L. (Aug 6, 2020)

cgregoryou said:


> Did you end up getting your issue fixed?  I have an ASUS laptop and was able to resolve my issue and might be able to help.  Please let me know if I can be of assistance.


Hey, buddy. May we please have you share how you addressed and fixed this issue? I'd like to check it out before rolling back to the previous bios. Please advise at the earliest of your convenience.


----------



## cgregoryou (Sep 2, 2020)

Christian L. said:


> Hey, buddy. May we please have you share how you addressed and fixed this issue? I'd like to check it out before rolling back to the previous bios. Please advise at the earliest of your convenience.


I'm so sorry it took forever for me to reply and I hope this works for other and helps!  Also, I did this 2 months ago so I apologize for any missing info and if it doesn't work following these instructions, do the deleting/registry renaming before but I believe I did it in order described below.  Also, be sure to back-up any data you want to keep or have a means to extract the data afterward in case it corrupts the OS.

What I had to do was open MSConfig, change your boot options to add boot log (I was just going to do this in hopes of seeing in the log where the boot process hung but it ended up doing something else and allowed boot after flashing), then reboot.  During that reboot, flash the wanted UEFI/BIOS that you're trying to keep.  In my case it was 305 (it kept going back to 306 which blocked FIVR/undervolting).  It should flash and reboot into Windows after without freezing and forcing a reboot that reflashes to the later BIOS.

After that, do a file search for any files that have the newer (bad) BIOS and delete them so the system cannot find them and reflash upon reboot (mine was GL504GW-AS.306 or GL504GW.306, so I searched for *.306 to find any corresponding files).  Then open RegEdit and similarly search for the unwanted BIOS (again, GL504GW.306 in my case) and rename them to the wanted BIOS (GL504GW.305 in my case).  There should be several registry keys associated with that like SystemBiosVersion, FirmwareVersion, etc. so rename them all.

Reboot and hopefully everything sticks.  It's worked fine for me since middle/end of June.

Please let me know if this helps as I'd like to know if it was just a one-off in my case or not.


----------



## Baalor (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi guys, anyone has the G531GU-AS.305 bios version to share? Cannot find it anywhere on the net at all!


----------



## aphixy (Dec 15, 2021)

Baalor said:


> Hi guys, anyone has the G531GU-AS.305 bios version to share? Cannot find it anywhere on the net at all!


Did you find it? I'm looking for it as well.


----------



## Baalor (Dec 15, 2021)

aphixy said:


> Did you find it? I'm looking for it as well.


Unfortunately, it does seem it is not available anywhere online. I had a back and forth with Asus support and internal Senior support, they do not have an interest in helping out. They asked for explanations as if they are not aware that underwolting lowers temps, played dumb until they got bored of answering, and just told me to stop bothering them practically in a canned, polite way. Mostly been ignored. There is this link here they claim to have it in their servers, but you need to pay some cash to download it. I wanted to do it, but it's dodgy as if you don't know what you are flashing onto the bios chip. might brick the laptop. So I proceeded to reaching out to them via Facebook and stuff, they are not replying so I presume they are a lousy business, so doubtful of their product. Just accepted the high 90ish degrees as send it. Sorry bud.


----------

